# New diamond blade.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 15, 2021)

I see a lot of people making recycled drinking glasses out of broken bottles. I have done some and bought a 4" blade diamond, like a dremel blade. It is 1mm thick which is 1/25th of an inch. I will let you know how I do with it. Here is the blade on my grinder (excuse the messy grinder,  it is not dirty that is money)I will be pumping water on both sides of the blade at 12,000 rpms while I do this. Here is the test subjects.  Seilheimer, bear mountain spring water and an Ebling. I will let you know how it does.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Aug 15, 2021)

You planning to free-hand it?  Good luck either way.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 15, 2021)

embe said:


> You planning to free-hand it?  Good luck either way.


My hand is great with a grinder. 33 years of working one. I would love to get a 10" one for my wetsaw but they don't make ultra thin ones that aren't segmented. Too much vibration. I also have an abscess under tooth #30 that has me in a ton of pain. I finally got my pain medication and antibiotics today. I will be out of pain in a day or two. Man I couldn't even think. Nothing like dental pain. My jaw was locking up and popping. I never felt such excruciating pain...ever.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dogo (Aug 15, 2021)

Good luck with the tooth (and the grinder)> My dentist prescribed 3 ibuprofen and 2 tylenol for the worst pain. Fortunately the anti-biotic  knocked it out quickly.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 15, 2021)

Dogo said:


> Good luck with the tooth (and the grinder)> My dentist prescribed 3 ibuprofen and 2 tylenol for the worst pain. Fortunately the anti-biotic  knocked it out quickly.


50 mg Tramadol and 500 mg Amoxicillin.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 16, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I see a lot of people making recycled drinking glasses out of broken bottles. I have done some and bought a 4" blade diamond, like a dremel blade. It is 1mm thick which is 1/25th of an inch. I will let you know how I do with it. Here is the blade on my grinder (excuse the messy grinder,  it is not dirty that is money)I will be pumping water on both sides of the blade at 12,000 rpms while I do this. Here is the test subjects.  Seilheimer, bear mountain spring water and an Ebling. I will let you know how it does.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


One of the few damaged ones I kept. It's common, I just like the design (P in the middle rest?) Do you grind the circumstance f,find a match and attach it. Reread the post your making a glass. I was going nominate for GRIND MASTER if you  repair bottles like that. Either way safety first waiting to see how you do.


----------



## embe (Aug 16, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> My hand is great with a grinder. 33 years of working one. I would love to get a 10" one for my wetsaw but they don't make ultra thin ones that aren't segmented. Too much vibration.


I believe it.  Just wondered if there would be any benefit to a) keeping the tool stationary and free-handing the bottle, or b) keeping the bottle stationary and free-handing the tool.  Like I said good luck either way, looking forward to seeing outcomes


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 16, 2021)

embe said:


> I believe it.  Just wondered if there would be any benefit to a) keeping the tool stationary and free-handing the bottle, or b) keeping the bottle stationary and free-handing the tool.  Like I said good luck either way, looking forward to seeing outcomes


A little wetsaw. I see ones but they are for jewelry and expensive for what they are. Definitely would be better stationary.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 16, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> One of the few damaged ones I kept. It's common, I just like the design (P in the middle rest?) Do you grind the circumstance f,find a match and attach it. Reread the post your making a glass. I was going nominate for GRIND MASTER if you  repair bottles like that. Either way safety first waiting to see how you do.


Me too. My tooth hurt so much I had to go to the hospital. I got out this morning at 4am. I got 3 hours of sleep. Crazy pain.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Aug 20, 2021)

I bet that would cut some of my asbestos pieces pretty good. I love making arts and crafts out of it and selling it.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 21, 2021)

TxBottleDigger said:


> I bet that would cut some of my asbestos pieces pretty good. I love making arts and crafts out of it and selling it.


Would love to see what you make with it.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Aug 21, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Would love to see what you make with it.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 21, 2021)

embe said:


> You planning to free-hand it?  Good luck either way.


Here is the first. It is like a hot knife through butter. I did a cut score two times around deeper every time til I break through. After that I cut the rest around. I was able to cut onion looking slices virtually chip free. Compared to regular diamond blades it is a real winner, winner, chicken dinner!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 21, 2021)

Here is the next one. Bear mountain spring. Couple of my set up. I follow the tape not the mark. The hose is in my lap the tarp covers me and my feet sitting on a bucket. One hand has the bottle the other the grinder. Stay in the spray. Use as pie.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 21, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is the next one. Bear mountain spring. Couple of my set up. I follow the tape not the mark. The hose is in my lap the tarp covers me and my feet sitting on a bucket. One hand has the bottle the other the grinder. Stay in the spray. Use as pie.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 21, 2021)

You are the  GRIND MASTER!!!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 21, 2021)

Bear mountain before any sanding. Those chips you can see are small and sand out quickly by hand or dremel. I should YouTube this so everyone is one the same page.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 21, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> A little wetsaw. I see ones but they are for jewelry and expensive for what they are. Definitely would be better stationary.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Harbor freight has a little portable wet saw for $54. Check the shaft on the machine. Need to fit the 20mm arbor.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 21, 2021)

The Ebling was a bust. Not worth doing. The glass got really thin on one side. Not a good glass. I canned it. Sorry no pictures.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Aug 21, 2021)

Impressive work, great results


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 21, 2021)

embe said:


> Impressive work, great results


I gotta say coming from China I had my doubts. No offense but I have gotten dremel bits that are unusable as is. I was ready for a bent out of control piece of ***t. It was so much smoother than I could imagine. No chatter or hopping. I didn't even have to break it in. Here is the packaging if it helps?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 21, 2021)

Using this blade on a wetsaw, even a 4 year old could make a bottle into a drinking glass, Well...if there were no child labor laws? Come on kids , time to make glasses! Lol?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 22, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Using this blade on a wetsaw, even a 4 year old could make a bottle into a drinking glass, Well...if there were no child labor laws? Come on kids , time to make glasses! Lol?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Ok, I told u I was buying a wet saw and I did. I just never even plugged it in. (Yet)i am going tI finish my fireplace Project and if I live long nuff to finish all my projects then I should live well into the 1000’s! So let’s add on another one! I have too many cool bottles till you see big ugly busted up lips on them- but your glass is really cool, Robby. That’s a purrrfect use for them! Just a normal diamond blade or a special diamond blade? Had you buffed that one in the pix out or did it cut that beautifully? Really I don’t need more glasses but I need more projects.. right?I you know I have to try this! Thanks- and Robby, you and all of you on the east coast- plz stay safe?


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 22, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Ok, I told u I was buying a wet saw and I did. I just never even plugged it in. (Yet)i am going tI finish my fireplace Project and if I live long nuff to finish all my projects then I should live well into the 1000’s! So let’s add on another one! I have too many cool bottles till you see big ugly busted up lips on them- but your glass is really cool, Robby. That’s a purrrfect use for them! Just a normal diamond blade or a special diamond blade? Had you buffed that one in the pix out or did it cut that beautifully? Really I don’t need more glasses but I need more projects.. right?I you know I have to try this! Thanks- and Robby, you and all of you on the east coast- plz stay safe?


What about


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 22, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> What about all of us in the MID WEST?


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 22, 2021)

You people stay safe, too! Lol. And me? I live in hell…. Hell, California. And I’m heading for the water, today while we have
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



some! Looking pretty coastal in this pix from last Saturday…. But it’s really 111 degrees here, 1 week ago. It’s still this Smokey!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 22, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> Ok, I told u I was buying a wet saw and I did. I just never even plugged it in. (Yet)i am going tI finish my fireplace Project and if I live long nuff to finish all my projects then I should live well into the 1000’s! So let’s add on another one! I have too many cool bottles till you see big ugly busted up lips on them- but your glass is really cool, Robby. That’s a purrrfect use for them! Just a normal diamond blade or a special diamond blade? Had you buffed that one in the pix out or did it cut that beautifully? Really I don’t need more glasses but I need more projects.. right?I you know I have to try this! Thanks- and Robby, you and all of you on the east coast- plz stay safe?


I have a target tilematic saw i am selling. It is a great tile saw. I always am cutting something up and making something with Crystal-stone, glass, metal and wood but not with a wet saw. Would like to see your handy work.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 22, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I have a target tilematic saw i am selling. It is a great tile saw. I always am cutting something up and making something with Crystal-stone, glass, metal and wood but not with a wet saw. Would like to see your handy work.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



This is the saw I need to learn to use, but know nothing about…. How hard could it be? Lol.(Betcha I’m going to find out.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did pick up a fresh diamond blade for it. Did you buff out the edge on that? I just needed something to cut about 10 tile…. She’s a beaut, right?  I can’t wait for this weeks auction- a lot of bottles there that look like people don’t know what they are looking at.  I love that!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 22, 2021)

Wildcat wrangler said:


> This is the saw I need to learn to use, but know nothing about…. How hard could it be? Lol.(Betcha I’m going to find out.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the harbor freight one it is easy to use. If you have any questions, just ask.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (Aug 22, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Looks like the harbor freight one it is easy to use. If you have any questions, just ask.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



You know I will! How I think about it is…. If you have YouTube, think of the bux you could save if someone close to you needed brain surgery? No limits! Here is 1 of the bottle lot $26 boxes that I’ve been cleaning, shuffling in with my collection,sorting out and selling, from that last auction with bottles, so I can’t wait to see what’s in the boxes I’m bidding on!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And that’s just 1 box out of 5!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewfus (Aug 23, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I see a lot of people making recycled drinking glasses out of broken bottles. I have done some and bought a 4" blade diamond, like a dremel blade. It is 1mm thick which is 1/25th of an inch. I will let you know how I do with it. Here is the blade on my grinder (excuse the messy grinder,  it is not dirty that is money)I will be pumping water on both sides of the blade at 12,000 rpms while I do this. Here is the test subjects.  Seilheimer, bear mountain spring water and an Ebling. I will let you know how it does.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Please do have a blade a friend gave he only used twice by it I haven't got around to buying a grinder yet make some tutorial videos and I'll use them to practice ive kept a lot of broken cool bottles that would be good excellent for drinking glasses


----------

